# Hoses for XP3



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got an XP3 that i got in a tank packagelast year from another member, it has a home made reactor but is leaking, i dont want the reactor there so i am looking to get new hoses, where can i get them? I probably gonna need some parts too that didnt come with it when i got it like Inlet Pipe Extension, Inlet Strainer, Outflow Regulator, Spraybar. Any help o where to get the parts it will b apreciated specially the hose


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Cladia, 

Do you want specifically XP3?
Because RONA sells regular hoses that will work on the XP3s


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was told that is hard to get hoses for the xp3, if hoses from rona works hey i am in lol Have u tried them?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never actually seen the xp3 hoses for sale ( and i have a xp3) . Something close i have seen is the fluval hoses, it looks almost identical. not sure if it's the right texture. I'd think it would be around the same size.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

King eds sells the hoses, they always have them in there. I believe they 13 bucks or something like that. They also sell the individual parts fro the rena xp series. They have open boxes they sell parts from that people ask for. I know this because I bought these things there.


----------

